# Walnut log



## gogetter (Jul 3, 2009)

i just purchased a walnut that was 33" at the butt and stayed the same for 16' (maybe + or - and inch or so) and then the two limbs coming out of the other end of the log made it 54" on that end. i gave 200.00 for the log and my sawyer is a good family friend, he usually charges 150.00 a 1000 bf to saw but we traded labor and i didn't have to pay him anything. just went back and helped him saw bout 1500 bf of pine. i got almost 800 bf from my log. i had it all sawed into 1.5" thick and what ever width it was. i got several boards that are over 22" wide. i had some cut into 4x4 for my legs, i am planning on building a table and chairs and maybe china cabinet if i have enough left over. these are some pics of the log after the bark was taken off and fixin to saw it. I am new to the site and this is my first post, i hope the pics show up. ill try to get some of the lumber when i can.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome. Looking forward to the lumber pictures. $200 and a little sweat for 800 bft of walnut, hard to beat that.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site. That sure is a great deal! I hope you plan on air drying it all.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome gogetter. Don't know if it's the light or what but that walnut log looks like it has lain for a while. If so you should get some nice funky colors out of it.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 3, 2009)

I think it was laying for about a month or maybe two. i do currently have it air drying. thats the part i hate is having to wait for it to dry before i can use it. im goin to let it dry for about a year then finish in a kiln.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 3, 2009)

i have been having some problem with small checks in some of my boards. i read about sealers but i can't find anything at the home depot or lowes so i purchased a can of plasti dip. its suppose to be a rubber material. i know i needed a wax based sealer but i couldn't find it. does anyone know of anything i can purchase at lowes or home depot that i can use for this. just for future logs. thanks in advance. i hope im not posting in the wrong spot if i am just let me know.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

Walnut seems to typically dry pretty well without a lot of checking but the ends of almost any wood will want to split when drying. Anchorseal is supposed to be a really good product but you wont find that at the stores you mentioned. I just bought some anchorseal but before I had that, I used regular latex house paint-3 good coats just after it was cut and that seemed to do the job, except for the pith in one board.

Lowe's and HD often have gallons of mis-mixed paint for a couple of dollars...or maybe you have some old paint cans in the basement like most of us do.

Either way good luck with it.

Edit-I'm assuming your checking is on the ends of the boards. If the checks are on the surface and not at the knots then you might be drying it too fast? Somebody else jump in if this doesn't sound right.


----------

